# G101, cloth seats and vortex gun



## azc (May 1, 2013)

Hi All,

Sorry if I am repeating a question that has already been asked - I did have a search through threads and couldn't find anything to match my query.

I want to clean the seats in my Mrs's Polo. There are a few stains on there that don't look too serious (or too suspicious lol).

I have a vortex gun, and i currently have some 1:20 G101 mixed in the bottle. A couple of questions ref this please:

1. Is 1:20 OK to use on upholstery or do i need to go weaker?
2. Does it need rinsing out using plain water through the vortex gun, or can i just let it dry from there?
3. Does it need drying with a vac? (esp bearing in mind that it's hot outside at the mo)

I have a Bosch GAS-25 extractor that I use for work - this is a wet/dry machine, but i've never tried to pick up anything wet with it! Would this be OK to use? I also have a Bissell carpet shampooer - I could use this to dry out the seats if necessary.

If I can get away with just leaving it to dry naturally then that would be great!

Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

I know it doesn't really answer your question but I'm pretty sure Autosmart don't recommend G101 in a Vortex due to the fumes when the chemicals are atomized.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I use G101 at 1:30 on fabric seats through a sprayer (and use a stronger dilution if required). I wouldn't want to shove it through my tornador though. Use a sprayer, agitate and then use your wet vac.

If you must use a vortex then switch to Brisk or Upholstery & Interior cleaner.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I finally got around to doing the interior of my Passat last weekend using my Vortex, I used Valet Pro HD Carpet Cleaner at 1:10 which seemed to work fine.

After blasting it with the chemical I then did it with just air and it was fairly dry, perhaps not dry enough to sit on straight away.


----------



## azc (May 1, 2013)

Thanks all. My AS rep sold me the combination, so I would have thought it is safe to use together, as long as I am not daft and inhaling the mist! 

I did a sticky stain that some **** left on one of my carpet audi mats with 1:20 g101 and the vortex - it took the stain right out, but of course I could remove the mat and rinse it with clean water after. 

Really, I am mainly nervous about leaving residue on the seat. In fact I think one of the stains is caused by a cleaning solution that didn't come out fully. 

What is the reason for using a plain sprayer rather than the vortex to apply the product please?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

It's mostly an issue with the fumes, though it wouldn't surprise me if shoving g101 through the gun wouldn't exactly be conducive to it's longevity!  I put Brisk Extra through my tornador happily enough, though I have to use a respirator. I also put AG Super Interior Clean through it and get away with just a face mask with this stuff. I really don't think I would want to use G101 through it though; considering what people say it can do to snow lances and the like. 

If you have a good respirator though then I guess if you're happy to use G101 through the vortex then do it. Just make sure you air the car out thoroughly when you are done.


----------



## azc (May 1, 2013)

Cool - thanks for all the replies! I emailed AS to ask them about it, and they said as follows. No mention of G101:

*Hi,

The products that we recommend for use through the vortex are:

Autofresh
Brisk Extra
Reglaze
Upholstery & Interior Cleaner
Finish
Hazsafe XLS and
Tango

We recommend the Vortex be rinsed daily after use and also daily oiling as indicated.
*


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Okey dokey seeing as the vortex is basically a tornador on steroids this falls to me.
You CAN use g 101 through the vortex BUT you have to 
A, turn the pressure down a bit
B wind the air valve on the gun upto FULL ON
C turn the fluid valve FULL ON
Then watch that you dont shake the jar too much as "snot goblins" will appear in the fluid and block the little filter in the bottom of the glunk tube.
IF that happens just unscrew the jar and run it in a bucket of clean water.
( sometimes you have to suck the tube out which tastes rank but hey ho)
Bung some autofresh or brisk in the jar to to make it smell nice too as 101 can smell musty in a hot car.
Plus you also have to watch it if the seats are ford like material as this can have a tendancy to stain white if you miss a bit by not overlapping by at least half ( best method is to go round in circles in a clockwise direction


----------



## azc (May 1, 2013)

Thanks AllenF!

I've managed to use it OK with G101 on FULL and FULL for both valves; it's been fine. I've not noticed anything trying to block up the device.

Also, I used the vortex today with 1:40 zoflora in it (don't panic, read on!) to clean up our front door mat. One of our cats decided to wee on it, and then one of the others decided to puke on it.

The chemical ran fine through there into the mat, and broke up the dried in sick. I then left it to dwell and then used my hot pressure washer to rinse the whole thing off. It's now as good as new. So far it seems that there's nothing that a vortex gun can't clean!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Cat sounds like it has an appointment with mr webly lol
The vortex is a lot more forgiving than the tornadors in respect to blockages but be aware of snot goblins.
As for stuff it cant clean mmmmmmmmmm
Sometimes you find on really grit engrained carpets that some **** has scrubbed the life out of in the past ( er read ford focus carpets) that the original tornador is acually better as it is a lower power and lifts the grit/sand better THEN use the vortex to actually clean it. If you jumped staright in with the vortex then the car looks like a saharan dust bowel when you get half way through a footwell causing more problems than solving.
Also alacantra. I prefer the original for too. Lower power again and a finer mist of chemical


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh the classic tornador is great at saharafying interiors as well!  Had one the other day; had the vacuum in one hand, tornador in the other whilst cleaning the carpets. Bloody hard work it was as well.

Carpets came up fab mind. Well worth the hassle.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Cant beat the tornys for getting grit and sand out can ya.
There is no way that you could pull the same finish on some motors with a wet vac


----------



## azc (May 1, 2013)

Even as a rank amateur I was surprised what I could clean with my vortex. I cleaned the door shuts of my a3 and I couldn't believe how much long-lost grit came out from behind the seals. You just would not have retrieved that with brushes or even a vac. 

A few days ago I cleaned out an industrial pc keyboard with the vortex and g101... It came out like new!


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

It is amazing. Sometimes the carpet looks clean with no evidence of there being any sandy grit embedded within the fibres. Hit it with the tornador and... wow! Half of Clacton beach suddenly materialises!


----------



## azc (May 1, 2013)

So on the basis of it stirring up dust from years ago and chucking it everywhere, what is the best order to do an interior please? Vacuum first, vortex+vacuum next, and then seats and hard surfaces?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

If I am using a tornador (and I don't always) then for me it is vacuum, clean headlining, tornador on carpets (revacumming as necessary), plastics and then seats. Finish with another vacuum.

I do the carpets early on knowing that the tornador may blow grit around and so I wouldn't want it to mess up any other surface I had just cleaned etc. Otherwise, if I am not using a tornador, then I would do the plastics before the carpets and seats etc.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Hoover thourghly.
Gun from the back to front
Headlining
Dash
Doorcards
Seats
Carpets
Close car up do outside
Rehoover
Clean all plastics
Dress interior ( finish through tornador)
Glass 
Rehoover


----------



## azc (May 1, 2013)

All very interesting - thanks guys!

AllenF - out of interest, what dressing do you use via the Tornador, on the inside please?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

The way I read Allen's last post, I am guessing that he uses AS Finish through the tornador.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup finish through the torny then and flat plastic ( switches and the top dash on things like beetles) get a coat of dash dandy.
Also dress the shuts with finish through the torny too.
Leaves a near on factory finish and uses hardly any liquid either.


----------



## azc (May 1, 2013)

tbh that's one of the thing i love about the torny/vortex...it seems to use hardly any liquid....


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Must admit that I have never tried any dressings through the tornador. 

AllenF : do you wipe over with a cloth after blasting the dressing onto the plastic? 

I use AG Super Sheen and am quite sceptical as to how effective it might be through a tornador? Have been thinking of switching to AS Finish mind as I move more and more to AS products.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope just blow it on and leave it?
It puts such a thin even coat on that you dont need to wipe it drys after a couple of minutes?
The amount it uses is the same to do a whole car as you would use traditionally on a door card.
Give it a shot srod you can always put it back in the spray bottle if you dont like it ( try it on ya van lol )


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Nah, doing a Volvo tomorrow which has been off road for a year and that strikes me as the perfect test bed!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Good old ovlov's 
Rather you than me with there bloody velcro carpets that grip everything?
Although saying that lots of textured vinyl to dress that should come up a treat.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

You know what, in 4.5 years or so I have only ever done a couple of Volvo's. Done more Porsches and Astons than Volvos! Don't remember any velcro backed carpets mind. Probably means I didn't clean them properly! Damn those half arsed jobs of mine!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Not the backs pleb.
The actual carpet is made of velcro it grips everything like hair and straw and just refuses to let go until you show it whos boss.. Then they put there hands up and roll over for you.
Just watch the headlining they have a tendancy to sag if overwetted. And watch the seat heter ires under the seats. Seem to break as soon as look at them.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Doh! 

Don't worry, my trustee hammer and blowtorch will sort out any stubborn carpets!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol nothing a gallon of petrol and a match cant clean


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

The Volvo was a 20 year old stinker! The carpets were easy to vacuum mind, must be the newer Volvo's which have the velcro carpets!

The tornador sorted out the interior without a hitch... except that my tornador is now knackered (and I didn't even get to try it with the interior dressing!)

Trying to find a new tornador classic as I feel lost without it! Elite Car Care are out of stock as is my local AS rep. Don't think I can face doing an interior now without one.


----------



## azc (May 1, 2013)

Good to hear that it was a relatively easy job, but shame your tornador is dead....how long did you have it for, and how often do you reckon you used it, out of interest?

Reason why I wonder is because I noticed that the vortex gun only has a 6 month warranty on it!


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Had it for a year and it has had heavy use so I can't complain really. Should have bought a replacement sooner. Doh!


----------



## azc (May 1, 2013)

Things like that always die when you least expect it!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Whats wrong with it 
A inner tube worn
B outer weighted tube worn
C cone nozzle worn.
All available from ebay mate with next day delivery from a place in london.
If its the inner tube let me know and i will post some tube off to you?

If its the cone nozzle worn through then i can let ou have an old one that you can araldite the grooves up on
Cant help you with an outer tube im afraid
Tornys either work or they dont there is no sort of half way or symtoms with them but they are so simplistic that with the right bits in stock then you can fully rebuild one in ten minutes?
They take a fair bit of abuse remember srod is a mobile guy so its ratlling round in his van all day too (lol )


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi,

I am led to believe that it is the inner suction tube which is knackered. Can I use any old tube as a replacement?

I can find inner suction tubes on eBay for the tornador black, but not the classic.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you mean the fine inner tube or the glunk tube ( the one with the weight on it).
If its the inner one pm me and i will send you some tubing FOC and directions for replacing it if its the glunk tube then any old washer jet tube of that diameter will do it.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

When I spoke to my AS rep and described the fault, he stated that it was the inner tube which was to blame. Unfortunately, he has no spares. I thought that was the one with the weight on it!

I take it this is a tube which is out of sight then? Not the one with the weight, or the one which sits in the cone and vibrates.

That is a very kind offer AllenF. If I can get this thing fixed then that would be great. I have bookings piling up next week, but don't want to be without my good old tornie! Damn thing has me addicted! 

Where abouts are you based because you may not be too far from me?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

With a replacement tornador in hand, I finally had the chance to try my go-to interior dressing (AG Super Sheen) through it on an Alfa Romeo 159.

Must admit that I thought it would be a disaster as this is a water based silicone dressing, but, boy was I wrong! I had the whole interior dressed in a fraction of the time it would normally take me.

My gob was well and truly smacked! :doublesho

Why the hell did I not try this out before?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks skywards whistling while folding arms.
And how much gear DIDNT it use.
What a finish too eh. Just have to dress the flat plastics with dash dandy.
The beauty of dressing like this is it also cleans at the same time ( like deep into the vents )



Wait til you dress an engine with it LOL


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

The finish was fantastic. I thought it would be too 'silicony', but no it was perfect. And yes, used next to no product at all.

Dress an engine! I just spray the same dressing and walk away, never to look under the bonnet again!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup but think how economical it is with a torny.


----------

